# Crossword Anagram2



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

*solve the clues and re-arrange the initial letter from each answer to find*
*A person of the world*


----------



## Annette (Oct 30, 2013)

So far:
4. nemesis
6. insensitive?
9. knotted


----------



## Annette (Oct 30, 2013)

More hesitant:
3. director
7. lethargic


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2013)

1 Weaponry?
6 Metamorphosis
10 Polite


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

Annette Anderson said:


> So far:
> 4. nemesis
> 6. insensitive?
> 9. knotted




Well Done Annette, 4 and 6 are correct 9 is not


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

Annette Anderson said:


> More hesitant:
> 3. director
> 7. lethargic



Annette 7 is correct but 3 is not


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 1 Weaponry?
> 6 Metamorphosis
> 10 Polite



Well Done Alison *on 8 not 6 and 10* 1 is incorrect


----------



## Annette (Oct 30, 2013)

2. Subsequently?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2013)

1 Ordnance?


----------



## Annette (Oct 30, 2013)

Could 3 be overseer?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2013)

5 Opinionated


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2013)

All I can come up with for 12 is either Guarantees or Warranties, which are plurals and therefore wrong?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm, I think the final word we're after is "Cosmopolitan" in which case knotted is wrong and we need 9, 11 and 12 to begin with either a C, a T or an A.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2013)

OK, 9 is Cinched. Yes?


----------



## Annette (Oct 30, 2013)

11 could be arteries?


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

Annette Anderson said:


> 2. Subsequently?



Correct well done Annette


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 1 Ordnance?



Well Done Alison


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

Annette Anderson said:


> Could 3 be overseer?



Indeed it is overseer, well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 5 Opinionated



No I'm not  yes that's the word


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

Annette Anderson said:


> 11 could be arteries?



Close enough Annette it's Arterial.


----------



## David H (Oct 30, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, I think the final word we're after is "Cosmopolitan" in which case knotted is wrong and we need 9, 11 and 12 to begin with either a C, a T or an A.



Well done Alison the word is Cosmopolitan, I'm not at home so can't see the answers I have.

Knotted is wrong, think of a chicken ??


----------



## Redkite (Oct 30, 2013)

9. Trussed?


----------



## David H (Oct 31, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 9. Trussed?



Correct and right, well done Redkite


----------



## David H (Oct 31, 2013)

*And Finally*

12 is Collateral


Back next week PG


----------

